# .270 and 7mm Rem Mag Loads



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Ok so I have done a little horse trading the last couple of weeks and I ended up with a new (to me) .270. I ordered dies for this and my 7mm but I have never reloaded for these. I would like to find a powder that will work for both. Any suggestions? I was thinking of using H4831 but some of my research showed it difficult to get consistent results in .270. Also what is your favorite load for each. Both will be used for big game at some point including elk.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Use h4831 SC for cleaner metering. It was Jack O'Conner's favorite powder for the .270, mine as well.


-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been told that RL-22 works really well in the 7 RM. My 270 WSM does well with that powder as well. I just added a 7 RM to my collection and will be trying to work up a load with a 160 Accubond and RL-22.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 7 stw that I tried rl22 in with mixed results, finally settled on 7828 to push my 160grn accubonds @ 3200 fps


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

RL-19 and IMR 4350 will give you great results in both cartridges.-----SS


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

RL-19 and W780.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I use H4831 SC in all my 270 loads and have been pleased with the results so far. Don't own a 7 RM so I can not help you there.

400bull


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info it gives me a great place to start.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

RL-22 is an excellent powder in both. H-4831sc is also an excellent choice and is temperature insensitive as well which is good for cold weather hunting. 4831 is various forms has traditionally been THE .270 powder since the O'Conner era. I got a little higher velocity with RL-22 though. 

4350 and RL-19 are a little faster burning and would be better for lighter bullets, but I think RL-22/4831 would give higher velocity. 

7828 was developed for 175-gr bullets in the 7mm Mag and works well in bigger small bore cases like the STW but is a bit too slow for lighter 7mm Mag bullets and any .270 load for optimum burn/velocity. 

Speaking of bullets, the 140-gr is IMO the optimum weight in the .270.


----------

